# How long to wait before IVF after laparoscopy and histeroscopy?



## Galinha (Oct 12, 2012)

Does anyone knows how long do I have to wait for IVF after a laparoscopy and histeroscopy?


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

most docs will be happy to let you do IVF when you feel fully recovered - so usually about 1 or 2 cycles


----------

